# Cam Follower Noise?



## kbdawg (Aug 7, 2010)

I need some advise.... I have an 2006.5 with 34K miles. My car has started to making a very high pitched squeal, sounds like a bad belt only way louder. It just started a day or two ago, and doesn't do it all the time. The car also has a intermittant miss while making the noise, but no cel. like I said, the noise doesn't happen all the time, but when it does it starts to make the noise while driving at 2400 rpm. You can raise the rpm and the noise goes away, but starts again at 2400 rpm and countinues when you come to a stop and idle. Turn a/c on/off makes no differance. All the talk about the cam follower issuses has me wondering, I've never checked mine yet, but will this weekend. Does this sound like a cam follower issue to you guys? Any other ideas? 

Any help is appriciated!!


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

That doesn't sound like a cam follower issue. It sounds like a belt. I would have the belts checked out. It could be a wheel bearing, just an idea.


----------



## TheBirds (Oct 5, 2009)

I would check your cam follower regardless


----------



## kbdawg (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, I checked the cam follower this weekend, and it shows only normal wear. Ordered one anyway. I havn't heard the nosie since. 

Now, Yesterday I was driving it around the neighborhood and when I came to a stop the idle began to surge 800-1500 rpm. Drove it home no problem, pulled in the driveway & now the idle was rough and the cel came on. Code P0171 o2 sensor lean bank 1. Anyone else have these symptoms??


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

replace the crankcase vent valve - it's leaking. One of several ways it can fail.


----------



## kbdawg (Aug 7, 2010)

Is that coverd under the 5/60k powertrain warranty?


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

if ur under warranty , then yeah


----------



## kbdawg (Aug 7, 2010)

FYI.........took it to the dealer, they agreed PCV valve was bad, throttle body needed cleaning, and a new air fliter (even though I changed it 6 months ago!) Anyway....They said the PCV is not covered under the powertrain warranty. Called VWofA they confirmed, not covered. VWoA offered to escalate the issuse, and they will be calling the dealership to get more info and consider covering it under warranty. We'll see.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

cleaning the throttle body? idk about that one. Every time anyone has ever reported pulling theirs off, they say its spotless or almost spotless.


----------



## kbdawg (Aug 7, 2010)

Dealer wanted $500 to do the throttle clean, airfilter and pcv valve. That's why I called VWofA, to double check if it was covered or not. Being the only VW dealer on the Island they kind of have us over a barrel so to speak. If they don't, fine. I'll pay the $70 fee to check it and install the BSH kit. Should hear from VWoA tomorrow.


----------



## avgwarhawk (Aug 10, 2009)

I would complain that the crankcase vent valve or PCV is an emission item. They should replace it under warranty. If I'm not mistaken this valve is another known issue amongst a list of known issues for this motor. Don't you love being the test bed for that newly designed 2.0T from VW?


----------



## MK1Solo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Thank-you*

Had the same problem with my 2009 A4. Crankcase vent valve had a cracked diaphram- sucking air through the vent hole. This proves chaotic for the ECM, MIL comes on and the idle air control valve starts singing - could have sworn it was a belt noise. Repaired the valve - no problem so far! New valve $175 at the dealer.


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dealer should replace the PCV under warranty if not tell VWoA that this is an emission issue that needs to be covered under the 8yr/80K emission warranty, the dealer did mine for free @78K miles along with two other recalls/tsb's and "throttle body clean" is bs, maybe carbon clean, yes. My TB was replaced @77K and it was spotless.


----------

